# Tropical Landrace from Cebu 100 Percent Sativa



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 1, 2021)

How much dry weight will she yield?  She is pollinated.


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> How much dry weight will she yield?  She is pollinated.







how much room do you have?

I am guessing indoors grow?


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 2, 2021)

Yes, she is filling up about 2/3 of a 2x4. The "2" is more than full, it's about a foot-and-a-half from reaching the "4"


bigsur51 said:


> how much room do you have?
> 
> I am guessing indoors grow?


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 2, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> Yes, she is filling up about 2/3 of a 2x4. The "2" is more than full, it's about a foot-and-a-half from reaching the "4"


yes indoor


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 2, 2021)

that's a five-gallon bucket


bigsur51 said:


> how much room do you have?
> 
> I am guessing indoors grow?


----------



## bigsur51 (Sep 2, 2021)

do you know how many weeks of flower to finish this 100% sativa?


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 2, 2021)

bigsur51 said:


> do you know how many weeks of flower to finish this 100% sativa?


I don´t.  Iḿ thinking probably tennish.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 2, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> I don´t.  Iḿ thinking probably tennish.


Sheś clearly in flower now, and she is still stretching dramatically every day.  She´s starting week 4 since I flipped her light cycle now.


----------

